# Planning a rib cook off...any ideas?



## bruno994 (Jan 10, 2013)

Looking for some of you to throw some ideas at me on running a small rib cook off here in my hometown to benefit the local VFW.  I am only figuring on maybe 10 competitiors (really small town), but I am planning on opening it up to "cooking ribs by any means necessary" to allow for gas grills, electric smokers, charcoal grills, stick burners, however you typically cook your ribs.  We have a few local spots that have available electricity and water for use and I also plan on vending rib lunch plates near the front out by the highway with the profits going to the VFW as well.  $40 per entry, with 50% going to the VFW and the other 50% for payouts to top 2 teams.  Any ideas...???  Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## smokey mo (Jan 24, 2013)

that sounds awesome.  try to get charcoal sponsor for fuel or the local restaraunt supply store to sponser the meat. soda or beer distributor will sometimes help just to get the name out. offer other vendors an spot with the same percentage to the vfw. sell ads on garbage bins. ask the national guard to bring out a climbing wall for kids so the family can make a day of it. Just ideas.  Good luck.


----------

